

Planning a Date - felamir

Would you guys use an app that helped you plan out your entire date?
======
lutusp
Only if you're dating a computer. Making a few assumptions (you're a guy and
it's a date with a girl), I can't think of anything less encouraging to a
woman than to realize the date is running to a schedule.

Take a huge risk -- don't plan the date, experience it.

------
felamir
The app is user-dependent. It would be the match.com for date planning. People
create maps of where they went on a date previously and people can follow that
date if they are matched with that person based on their dating needs and
criteria (i.e 1st date with a moderate budget. It's more of a convenience tool
and saves time from scouring sites like yelp, foursquare, metromix etc.

------
27182818284
What do you have in mind? I'm curious.

What can be appified other than the most mundane parts of the date? Planning
dinner then a movie is boring and can be done probably better with existing
apps.

